# Most Beautiful Cold Water Fish...



## jmurray01 (Jul 11, 2012)

What do you think is the most beautiful breed of cold water fish ?

In my opinion, it is the Oranda.

Below is a picture of my beautiful large Oranda, isn't she so graceful ?


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why is this in the discus section?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

This has been moved to coldwater section


----------



## aquaponicpaw (Mar 13, 2012)

:


Rainbow Darter


----------



## Sue520 (Nov 8, 2011)

I agree Jamie, they are the cutest fish ever


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

Just a few of my own favorites.


----------



## Fish042099 (Jan 28, 2012)

are we forgetting redbreast sunfish?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Nope Fish, I got it covered


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

wow dirtydutch4x and aquaponicpaw what are they?????? so pretty! never knew cold water had such nice things to offer!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't offer great pictures, but I would vote for the rainbow darter or the orangethroat darter (okay, almost any of the dozens of North American Etheostoma darters!), the pygmy sunfish dirtydutch showed us, Aphanius mento killies, white cloud minnows, paradise fish (really nice in a pond, right up to the ice) and the red-bellied dace I catch here in Canada, behind beaver dams. I wish I had had a decent camera when I used to keep dace - what a fish.

jmurray has a really nice oranda there. They aren't my cup of tea, but that is a nice one.


----------



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

tough... koi or rainbow darter


----------



## adlena (Aug 17, 2013)

lovely pics, thanks for sharing


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Giant danios are another nice fish that can take cooler water. Just started keeping these within the last few months..they're very hardy, only get to about 4" in an aquarium (need a longer tank for better swimming room), and school together beautifully. They are constantly on the move and extremely hard to catch and photograph though! LOL


----------



## Chesley (Jan 13, 2014)

My Favorite Gymnogeophagus labiatus .... They love the pond in the summer
http://http://youtu.be/0OXHIVwLrLQ
http://http://youtu.be/LH2oIMekPC0


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

can anyone tell me what the blue spotted fish in dirtydutch4x's second photo is near start of this thread? looks like no cold water fish i've seen, i want one!


----------



## Gstrobe188 (Jan 17, 2014)

Lonedove55 I have a Giant Danio in with my Parrots and severums he's easily 7" long and about 5 years old. I'll try to get a decent picture this afternoon.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

That would be an elassoma gilberti, or perhaps the elassoma okefenokee. Believe it is the first though. they are super tiny little things and pretty great fish.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks majerah! Looking on google images that looks like the fish in the first photo, i cant find any with the distinctive spotted pattern in the second?


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

My vote would be the Rainbow Shiner, a north american native. Wish I could keep them, but it's not to be for the time being.


----------



## Sparklescale (Jan 29, 2014)

sephnroth said:


> can anyone tell me what the blue spotted fish in dirtydutch4x's second photo is near start of this thread? looks like no cold water fish i've seen, i want one!


*old dude That would be the Blue-spotted sunfish, Enneacanthus gloriosus


----------



## lourencohen (Apr 2, 2014)

Wow! Beautiful collection of cold water fishes. I am really impressed with the pictures you have shared here and I will you have the most beautiful fishes in your tank. Too good! If you can share their names too, it would be very helpful.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

My vote theNorth American Stud Fish-Beats most tropical Killies-Sorry no image


----------

